
Ask HN: Is there some active project/startup working on fake news issue? - gauMah
There are lots of article related to identifying fake news, but is there some system deployed or a community driven project tackling the issue.
======
benologist
Buzzfeed, Huffington Post, Business Insider etc are all heavily invested in
clickbait, if you're interested in the production side of fake news.

------
alistproducer2
Run a Google search of HN, time-scoped for when the fake news stuff was
popping up. I remember there being quite a lot of discussion about software to
combat it.

